# wood end sealer



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

hey whats a good wood end sealer?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Anchorseal works well, it's not cheap...but neither is a pile of busted wood. https://www.uccoatings.com/Home/WebStore


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . it's not cheap...but neither is a pile of busted wood.


:laughing: That got my giggle box going when I read that for some reason. 



IBW, 

Anchorseal is a good product for sure but I prefer *Bailey's* as it's much thicker. One coat does it.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

*related question*

I recently cut up some maple crotch, and still have a little more to do. I cut them 2/4, not much end to seal up so I just smeared on some water proof Titebond wood glue. Will that do in a pinch for the milling hobbyist or am I going to see checking anyway?
Some pics of the wood. Amazing to see what is right in your own back yard...literally!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know about glue. It might work but I wouldn't use it. Hard to get off too unless you plane it off, and that much glue on your blades/inserts ain't necessary. Use almost anything except glue IMO.

Nice boards.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks.
I had just used it to seal the ends of the boards to prevent end checking/splitting, would you typically seal all surfaces of the board?? I had always thought sealing was only applied to the ends, but I'm a novice here. I figured removal would be easy cause I would just chop the ends off, which I would end up doing anyway to get them squared up.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It isn't necessary to seal the faces of most species. I am so used to having to do it though (my primary species needs it in most cases) that I was just in that frame of mind. 

Having said that, I usually seal any highly figured area such as the crotch wood on your boards. Crotch grain dries at a different rate than the straight grain next to it and tends to open up more - so I just play it safe.


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, that is good info to have.


----------

